

NSA phone records program illegal, court rules - k-mcgrady
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/07/nsa-phone-records-program-illegal-court

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9504939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9504939).

